# traditional japonese joinery techniques



## geofftirr (Dec 25, 2011)

I was browsing the web today and ran across a post on traditional japanese woodworking… which.

1) made me want to share it http://wereblog.com/traditional-japanese-woodwork-is-like-a-lego

And

2) got my creative juices flowing. does a website or other source exist in english or at least enough to navigate that showcases some of the cuts and techniques used in japan and east Asia.

Ps. does anybody even know how to classify that joint It looks like part box with a wedge shaped taper for the pin but the geometry is not like anything I have seen.


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

Just watched that video myself. Made me feel very sad that I still get excited over mortise and tenon joints lol.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Your best bet is Chris Hall, he has an interesting build going on now and many from the past: http://thecarpentryway.blogspot.com/


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

There are also a couple books out on Japanese Joinery. I don't recall right now if that particular one is in the book I have or not, but I have seen other joints online and know that they are.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_16?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=japanese+joinery&sprefix=japanese+joinery%2Caps%2C242

Youtube has some stuff as well

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=japanese+joinery


----------

